# Issues with sound in Inspiron 5100 [FIXED]

## g3n

My laptop sound isnt working, i dont know when it stop working, but im pretty source that it was when i installed kernel 2.6.3 last time. I've been updating the kernel every month or so, and last time i installed 2.6.3 the sound was fine, i dont know what could it be, the alsa driver i remember that i emerged and it had and error (version 0.9 :Cool:  and i have to fix it because the problem was about not detecting the OSS_SOUND flag that was in my kernel, and im pretty sure cause i triple check it that it was installed. The change i did was from

```
#error OSS_SOUND not found //or something like that, i can recall it exactly
```

to

```
#warning OSS_SOUND not found //or something like that, i can recall it exactly
```

I cant re-emerge now (even if it the same version) without and error message.

Well, the deal is that i have not sound in my kde and that is annoying.

Here is my kernel 2.6.3 config regarding the sound.

```

 ...

 ...

 ...

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

  ...

  ...

  ...

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

 ...

 ...

 ...
```

With kernel 2.4.23 it works and is like this:

```

 ...

 ...

 ...

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

 ... 

 ...

 ...

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

```

I do remember that with the kernel 2.6.0 didnt work my config that i configured with make oldconfig and tweaked after that.

With kernel 2.6.3 i remember that it worked BUT i had to tweaked a LOT, and suddenly in a install recently it stop working.

----------

## klarnox

With my 5100 I made sure nothing for the OSS was selected at all.  Just go completely with alsa (which it looks like you have configured correctly) and you should be good to go.  Just make sure you check alsa mixer when you're done to see that everything you want is unmuted.

----------

## g3n

Im going to try that.

SuperL4g told me that i dont need to emerge the alsa-driver package, that is a package for parching the 2.4.* kernel, and im running 2.6.3.

Im going to try unselecting the OSS in the 2.6.4 and installing today.

I wanted the OSS because realplayer have had troubles with the native linux sound (i imagine that is ALSA)

----------

## klarnox

Ah yes, that's correct the alsa package is for the 2.4 series kernel.  I would also remove the alsa package if you haven't done so already.

I think once you get alsa straightened out you shouldn't have any problems with realplayer either and shouldn't need OSS for it, at least I haven't.

----------

## g3n

I could make the sound work... partially...

I updated to 2.6.4 uninstalled alsa-driver, configured in the kernel (not as a module) the ALSA ic8x or something like that, and also activated OSS.

In KControl i could activate or deactivate the sound of the KDE Window Manager, like the Starting.Wav, but i cant make RealPlayer nor XMSS work. I've tried the config as native sound driver and OSS in both, and the two show a message saying: Cannot open audio device. Another application may be using it.

What can i do?

----------

## klarnox

I suspect your trouble is still OSS.  I would remove it completely.  You shouldn't need it anyway.  I can tell you for certain RealPlayer and XMMS both work with ALSA without any special configuration, at least they do for me.

----------

## g3n

OK, im doing it right now, i tell you as soon as it finish to compile.

----------

## g3n

No, it didnt work, in a matter of fact, now that i disabled the OSS nor my KControl reproduce WAV nor my XMMS or realplayer.

I also unselected the dummy driver for my alsa, i think it worked a little.

Again, my .config, this for 2.6.4

```

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

...

...

...

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

```

When my realplayer start it freezes, and my xmms after i start freezes to.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## klarnox

I see  a couple differences between our kernel options...

```

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

...

...

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

...

...

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

#CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

...

```

Hopefully there's something there that will help.

----------

## g3n

Again, i compiled the kernel with OSS and the sound for the KControl worked again. Still no sound in xmms and realplayer, same error message.

The MPUART is necesary?

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=y

... 

...

...

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

...

...

...

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

```

I dont even have the AC97 in my list, btw. Im using kernel 2.6.4, anything else that my conf differs with yours?

----------

## klarnox

I don't know if the MPUART is necessary or not.  Those are the stock settings from my kernel.  I haven't touched any ALSA settings in any of the 2.6 series kernels.  What version of KDE are you using?  There were some sound issues with KDE version 3.2...  I'll see if I can find any notes on what it was.  I remember the fix was relatively easy though.

I'm using kernel 2.6.4-mm1

I didn't see any other differences between our configs other than what I've already posted.

----------

## klarnox

Another item to check is in the KDE Control Center, under Sound & Multimedia->Sound System on the hardware tab...  Where it says select the audio device, I believe the default is autoselect which causes problems.  Select Advanced Linux Sound Architecture from the list.  I couldn't find any notes but I believe this was the simple fix for the problem I mentioned in my previous post.

----------

## g3n

That would be very appreciated. Im running KDE  3.2.0, im about to update. I'll keep trying meanwhile.

----------

## klarnox

Also make sure ALSA is being started...

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

or to start it without rebooting...

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

If none of that works I'm pretty much out of ideas.

----------

## g3n

Uhm... something interesting

```

irom root # /etc/init.d/

bootmisc      domainname    lisa          portmap       sshd

bootsplash    esound        local         reboot.sh     switch

checkfs       famd          localmount    reslisa       syslog-ng

checkroot     functions.sh  modules       rmnologin     urandom

clock         gpm           net.eth0      rsyncd        winbind

consolefont   halt.sh       net.lo        runscript.sh  xdm

crypto-loop   hdparm        netmount      samba         xfs

cupsd         hostname      nscd          serial        xinetd

depscan.sh    keymaps       numlock       shutdown.sh

irom root #

```

I dont have nothing like that alsa daemon...

What is it?

----------

## klarnox

Hmm, I'm not sure to tell you the truth...  I have emerged alsa-tools alsa-utils and alsa-lib

I suspect one of those will get you the alsa daemon.  And another little note I actually have it added to the boot runlevel not default.

----------

## g3n

Ouch!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -DPACKAGE=\"sbiload\" -DVERSION=\"0.3.0\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_LIBASOUND=1  -I. -I.   -I/usr/include/fltk-1.1  -O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -funroll-loops -pipe -I/lib/modules/2.6.4/build/include  -I/lib/modules/2.6.4/build/include -c `test -f sbiload.c || echo './'`sbiload.c
> 
> In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.4/build/include/sound/ainstr_fm.h:29,
> ...

 

Ill keep trying emerging it. I was missing alsa tools and utils

----------

## TenPin

ALSA Works perfectly on my 5100.

I have alsa-lib 1.0.2 and alsa-utils 1.0.2 installed.

Kernel 2.6.4-mm4

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

```

----------

## g3n

My Kernel doesnt have an option for ac97. but i think it compile it:

```

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

  CC      sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

  CC      sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

  CC      sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

  CC      sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd-page-alloc.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

  CC      sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd-pcm.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd-rawmidi.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd-rtctimer.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd-timer.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd-timer.ko

  CC      sound/core/snd.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/core/snd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/defxx.ko

```

Now that i emerged the utils im reinstalling the sound as a module to correct this.

```

>>> media-sound/alsa-utils-0.9.8 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

irom root # rc-update add alsasound boot

 * alsasound added to runlevel boot

 * Caching service dependencies...                                         [ ok ]

 * rc-update complete.

irom root # nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa && modules-update

irom root # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 * Unable to find any ALSA drivers. Have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?

 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!     [ !! ]

                                                                           [ ok ]

irom root #

```

----------

## g3n

Well... i emerged the alsa-utils 1.0.2 and alsa-lib 1.0.2 and i still have no sound

My kernel 2.6.4 doesnt allow me to activate SND_AC97_CODEC, and if i insert that line in the .config an error follows: 

```

optimize  &&  ?

optimize  &&  ?

optimize  &&  ?

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

.config:916: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SND_AC97_CODEC

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

```

dunno whats happening.

I also configured the /etc/init.d/alsasound to start at boot and it says that it found an ALSA _something_.

I cant install alsa-tools, it throws and error when it is in the /lib/modules/2.6.4/... directory.

----------

## klarnox

I'm pretty much out of suggestions at this point.  I don't know what else to try.

----------

## g3n

How can i get Kernel 2.6.4-mm4 ?

----------

## g3n

OK   :Laughing:  its done...

My alsa is working now, i updated to kernel 2.6.5-r1, uninstalled alsa-driver, installed alsa-lib 0.98, alsa-utils 0.98, configured the alsasound to autostart, and now i got real one to play and xmms to sing   :Smile: 

Now all i gotta do it to patch it with the bootsplash--- but thats another post  :Wink: 

----------

